# No power steering after fluid change



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

I just changed the fluid in my 1959 IH 460 and now the power steering does not work. I ran the tractor for about 45 minutes with the front end off the ground and worked the steering wheel back and forth the try and get any air out of the system. I raise and lower the bucket and sometimes the bucket would not lift the front end up. Any ideas?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Hold steering to each limit for a couple seconds, working back and forth a few times. Do the same with the bucket. hold each cylinder at it's stop a few seconds and.go back the other direction. as above repeat a few times. check fluid and top off as needed. If you see improvement, wait a few minutes and repeat. If no improvement, check back and someone will go deeper with you.


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

*Still neeed help*

I have worked the steering and the bucket for about 2 hrs. now and still now power steering. I checked the fluid level and it is still ok. It is still milky even with the new fluid, power steering worked before I changed fluid so I do not think the water left over would cause this. I bled the return lines to make sure there is not a vapor lock, still no power steering. Could there be a severe vapor lock where I would need to let these lines bleed for a good period of time?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

I doubt a vapour lock would cause the problem.??

The clue is possibly the milky look of the fluid . if left for awhile without running does the milkyness
disappear but come back when you run the engine ?? If so you have cavitation IE the system is sucking air somewhere??


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help. Is there multiple areas in which it can suck air? I let the tractor sit for a day and pulled the plug. The fluid still seemed to be a milky color. The fluid I drained out when I emptied the system is now the proper color, water settled. I hate to drain the whole system again to try and get more water out. It cost me $110 bucks for two buckets of fluid. The local mechanic does house calls for $60 an hour so I may have to resort to that just to find out what I am looking at. It bugs me that it worked fine before I emptied the system though, this leads me to believe there is nothing major wrong, but I don't know much on these. Thanks again you guys save a newby like me from pulling my hair all the way out.


----------

